# New to the family: Cookie :)



## Sko (Mar 20, 2009)

Cookie is actually the 3-month silver persian cat on the left! And of course, my baby maltese, Ko B, on the right (22-month old)~


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How precious!! :wub: They're quite the pair. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just the cutest pictures ever,:wub: your kitten is just precious:wub: and your fluff has the most kissable little face.:wub::Welcome 3:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: ALMOST makes me want a kitten..... so cute together.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Gotta' love those squishy persian faces. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I love the pictures of your babys ...So cute:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Before I saw the picture I thought, anyone named Cookie is a friend of mine...then I saw that sweet little kitten.:wub::wub::wub: I love kittens ...AND that adorable little guy. Two little pals, they are so sweet together.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

holy mackeral.....how adorable is that??????? I almost can't stand it....

Those two together are just precious! :wub: What a beautiful kitten, I bet she grows up to be bigger than Ko B. My sister's persian is bigger than all my dogs.


----------



## Sko (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the love to my two girls . 

Cookie is a silver Persian and silver Persians are slightly smaller than white Persians. Cookie will end up to be around 6 to 7 lbs (and Ko B is exactly 6 lbs right now).

I'm glad that the two are getting along very well and Cookie is just the clingy-est little one ever! Quite a surprise.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

oh my goodness, what an adorable kitten!!! Cookie and Ko B make the cutest pair ever!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

AWWWWWW I love both your babies and that kitten is adorable!! I love the pic where Cookie's left eye is just slightly open to see if you're still around taking pics ;-) OMG, they look so cute sleeping with each other and how great that they are getting along so wonderfully.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What beautiful pictures, Cookie is just beautiful. I used to have 2 shaded silvers and my mom has had three and used to show one of them at one time.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

He is beautiful! I just want to hug him :wub: I love the pics of your babies sleeping together. So sweet!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! really adorable. I used to have silver persians too mine were chinchilla silver. Gorgeous little babies, so sweet it was unreal. Stayed very tiny too, only around 3-4lbs. at most.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

omg how cute is that???? Seriously AWWWWW!! Love them and I love seeing how much they enjoy each other! Priceless


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! What an adorable pair!!! I love persians.

Linda


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cute!!! I love the third picture best. So sweet. Ko B is a little doll. How great they get along like that. Cookie is seriously adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are precious pictures!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

How sweet is that.....I love your little persian cat and your malt sleeping together!!! :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

These pics are priceless! It's wonderful to see them both together enjoying to cuddle!

Thanks so much for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those photos are just darling!! Love how they seem to have bonded!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg thats the cutest thing ive seen today , i looove cats but as of like three yrs ago i became extremely allergic  those pics r adorable , pls keep them coming !


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute ,shiloh was the same as a puppy with my cat mia .


----------



## Sko (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks All 

It makes me smile to see that they can get along so well. Ko B loves bugging Cookie. I was scared that Cookie would be annoyed but she was actually okay MOST if not all of the time. It’s also cute to see Cookie follow Ko B around the house all the time. J

One concern though.. I can’t get Cookie to stop eating Ko B’s dog food! Yes.. she likes them lots for some reason.. and Ko B would also try to eat Cookie’s cat food (Hence I had to put Cookie’s bowl on the coffee table for her to eat now)… Both dog/cat foods are grain-free and what not, but of course, their protein contents are also off. Cookie also has her own water bowl but she also tends to like to use Ko B’s… that I’m okay with~

Ko B is on Orijen Red Meat and Cookie is on EVO.

Thanks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Talk about BFF's. :wub::wub: Oh my gosh they are so adorable together. Love the bed with the bones and that they're bed mates. I'm not a cat person but that Cookie is a very cute Cookiepuss


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, those pictures of them sleeping together is just sooo precious . . .Looks like both have bonded well :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... what a beautiful pair of fluffs! :wub::wub::wub:

My sister had a glorious charcoal-gray Persian who passed over to the Rainbow Bridge this past spring. When you parted his fur with your hands, it was black at the root and gradually lightened to a dark silver. The charcoal was the dominant color. It was a lot like the coloring on a Yorkie, but fluffy, of course. He was a beautiful creature. 

A couple of weeks ago, she acquired a couple of Garfield-style tabbies from the same litter, and named them Fred and George after the red-haired Weasley Twins in the Harry Potter series. I think they're about 3 months old now. I can't wait to see them. 

I'm delight to see that the fluffs are getting along so well. B)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Such cute pics!
I wish I wasn't allergic to cats.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new family member!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Adorable!! Love kitty and puppy pics!! And I love sleeping pics also!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh what a cutie ^_^ a friend of mine needs my help to take care of her persian kitten soon -when she will be away for a trip- I am actually looking forward to that  your lil one is CUTE!!!

Kat


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to spoiled maltese. Your babies are beautiful. We love kitties as well as maltese. It is so nice to see them cuddle and love; unfortunately, our Diamond still only has an uneasy truce with the kitties at her grandmommy's when she goes to visit.


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! Both your little ones are soooo cute. Welcome to SM.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!!!!! Welcome to spoiled Maltese. Your pics could be greeting cards, they are just too adorable!!!!


----------

